

MiddleManager: a mostly-powerless little content manager for static sites - audionerd
https://github.com/audionerd/middlemanager

======
audionerd
This is my weekend hack. It's only a few hours old, but I'm looking for early
feedback if anyone's interested.

It's a YAML-powered local editor for static sites (e.g., sites built with the
Middleman Ruby library)

My main influence is the excellent PHP content manager "Perch". Eventually,
I'd like to bring some of Perch's magic to Ruby/Sinatra sites, and this is my
first draft attempting that.

